# Exotic Animal Smuggling Attempts: Photos



## News Bot (Feb 28, 2012)

From otters to crocodiles and even sea horses, take a look at some of the exotic animals smugglers have tried to carry across borders.

*Published On:* 28-Feb-12 01:31 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## longqi (Feb 28, 2012)

Iraqi was caught recently in Malaysia boarding a plane with two tiger cubs in his carry on luggage
Russian caught Jakarta Airport with 6 baby chondros inside his hat
Group of Indian Sheiks [sic] with undisclosed number of reptiles in their turbans also Jakarta
Container missed a ship from Manado in Sulawesi to Davao in Philipines
Officials opened it because of smell
Undisclosed number of dead orangutans, sun bears, hornbills reptiles etc etc


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 28, 2012)

That's disgusting longqi !


----------

